# Baby and juvenile silver veil angels



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

I just wanted to show off two videos of my two batches of silver angels.

The first video is from the batch that I sold to Eric at fish addicts. I kept 10 fish from that batch to grow out





The second one is of the batch that I have in my 55gallon that I'm growing out before I keep 10 of the best looking ones then selling off the rest (approximately 200)





Both batches from same parents


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Three out of the ten that I kept. Each are unique and I love their shapes!


----------

